# Introducing Cosette



## vanja (Dec 27, 2010)

Turns out that I didn't even have to go to the post office. I was waiting for the phone call to tell me she had arrived and at 10 this morning the mail guy dropped her off at my door. I had trouble getting that box open but managed. She is really quiet. Aside from moving around the cage she hasn't made any noise. I attached a inclosed bird bath, not yet filled, and when I put her in the cage and realized that she would probably be to big for it. But,after 10 minutes she jumped in it and started butting her head against the plastic. I not sure if being able to see out but now get out is confusing her or making her frustrated but even after I got her out the first time she keeps jumping back in doing it again. I have no clue what going on in her little mind. Darn side ways pic


----------



## vanja (Dec 27, 2010)

Sleepy dove is sleepy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Very pretty bird. She must be hungry, tired and thirsty after her travel ordeal. I hope you give her the opportunity to eat, drink and rest and leave her alone until she settles in. Keep in mind that what she has been though, getting to you, has been stressful.

Looks like some modifications to that cage would make it work better for her though.
Those bars will be kind of hard on her feet. Can you cover them with newspaper to make it more comfortable? She also might like a brick, on the floor of the cage to perch on.
If you can...across one end...add a flat shelf for her to fly up to. Underneath it, you can put water and food which won't get soiled as easily with the shelf above.


----------



## vanja (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep, there was already water food and grit in the cage. It's just not in the picture. Surprisingly she didn't go over and eat first. Just settled down to where I took the pic. I only took a few pictures when she first got in and have since left her alone. So you think a brick would be better then having branches on the side of the cage? That certainly is cheeper.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey...congratulations...she arrived!!!

Doves are ground feeders, so make sure her food and water are on the floor of the cage so she can find them. You may want to dip her beak in the water so she knows where it is.

She's beautiful...I'm sure you are going to enjoy her! 

Dawn


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like a sweetheart! Congratulations!


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

You can give her a shelf and a basket with soft stuff in it for a nest, but she might not use them. My Maggie prefers perches, so I gave her a big dowel perch and a "comfy perch" meant for parrots -- it's a multicolored flexible rope perch you can buy at most pet shops that have bird stuff. She never uses the shelf or her brick except as places to wait while I clean her cage. I agree that you should put paper on top of the grate to make it easier on her feet, and it's also easier to clean than having to scrub pigeon poop off the grate. LOL Don't worry about her bath being too small, either. All mine take baths the same time, and the parrots have Tupperware dishes their size and I give Maggie a big casserole dish and she actually prefers the parrots' tubs, which puzzles all of us. She can barely squeeze her big white self into it, but if she's happy, I'm happy. That dish you have for yours is bigger than the one Maggie likes, so it'll do for now.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations! She is lovely.


----------



## vanja (Dec 27, 2010)

So it seem like I have some cage reorganizing to do. I was planing on giving her a week to get use to her cage before I tried to handle her so would it be best to just leave as is for the time being or change the cage now?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'd do the changing now, so that she can enjoy it that much sooner. Why let her get used to something that is going to be changed any way?
Pigeons normally do prefer a flat perch that they can lay on if they want to.


----------

